# Which loft would be better?



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

Hi guys I'm going to be building a new loft for my pigeons soon. Which one of these lofts do you think would be better?


#1

http://www.redroselofts.com/kennedys_loft.htm


Or...


#2

http://www.redroselofts.com/jim_miller_loft.htm


The dimensions are wrong in the pictures. I want the dimensions to be 9 foot long, 6 foot wide, and 6 foot high. Might make it 10 foot long not sure. This loft will house my racing homers. Which loft design would you like? Number one or two? Why? Are there any changes you would make to this? I would love your input on this because this will be the last loft i am able to make due to the shortage of backyard space. Thanks 

Gurbir


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

Oh and it it might not be a widowhood loft. I am not going to put breeding boxes in there...or I might...not sure.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Well I like the first one more  Looks more like a racing homer loft, and the two sections are good for separating sexes if you need to. Or having one round of young birds in one side, and another in the other....or...youngbirds in one, old birds in the other. There's a lot of options 
And I suppose I am a bit biased since I have seen the first one myself and it's our member Lovebirds' loft


----------



## Pegasus (Feb 6, 2007)

The bigger the loft the better...I go for Lovebirds Loft...Jim MIllers Loft is nice too just smaller...


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Gurbir, I think they're both nice. I also think it is an individual choice according to what YOUR needs are, and what you have the room for. It really doesn't matter what we think, or which one we would chose. I'm sure that decision would be based on our individual needs as well. If YOU can't decide, than maybe you need to wait until you're sure of what you plan to do with it, and what you want. And what you have the room for. Maybe you need to give it a bit more thought. Good luck on your decision.


----------



## james fillbrook (Jan 2, 2009)

number 1 mate its bigger better looking two sections its a bit like me one befor i moved


----------



## learning (May 19, 2006)

I think a lot of it has to do with where you are and what exactly you plan to use it for. If you are in a climate where it gets really cold and has high winds, I would steer away from the second loft with its open front. However, if you are in Hawaii, the more open the better. Also it would depend on your purpose. Is it for young bird racing or old? If it is for old bird racing are you going to use a widowhood method of flying or natural? If you fly widowhood you would need a seperate section for the hens. It all depends on its use.

Dan


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Gurbir said:


> Hi guys I'm going to be building a new loft for my pigeons soon. Which one of these lofts do you think would be better?
> 
> 
> #1
> ...


That first loft is mine and it's 16 FT long........so, by the time you do to a 9 ft loft what we did with a 16 ft loft......you won't have much "loft" left........like others have said,....it depends on what you're doing with the birds and until we know that, not much advice is good advice, EXCEPT, that the biggest you can build with the most sections you can put in it is the way to go. But how big is up to you and how many sections depends on the birds purpose.
However, to answer your question......I'm just a little partial to the first loft.......


----------



## eyespyer (Jul 14, 2008)

I also agree that the bigger the better.
If you have the room and the extra $$$$ then go bigger. 
The more room you have the more you can do with your birds.

Good luck...


----------

